# Is it Possible: To Use Mic Jack as Headphone Jack?



## bmn187

I have a laptop on which the headphone jack is messed up. So I'm wondering, since it's one sound card, and headphone and mic jacks are identical, is it possible to alter the drivers, to switch the output/inputs and use the mic jack as the headphone jack?


----------



## Geoff

The jacks themselves are the same, however I believe that they are physically connected differently on the card itself, and isn't something that the driver depicts how to use.


----------



## paratwa

[-0MEGA-];816757 said:
			
		

> The jacks themselves are the same, however I believe that they are physically connected differently on the card itself, and isn't something that the driver depicts how to use.




Correct. They are hard wired to each function.


----------



## epidemik

So i guess you could rewire them 
But i would also guess that'd be extremely difficult.


----------



## Geoff

epidemik said:


> So i guess you could rewire them
> But i would also guess that'd be extremely difficult.



Well seeing as they are soldered to the board and other components, I don't think it would even be possible.


----------



## addle_brains

Some cards allow remapping of input sockets. I had a Gigabyte mobo with some kind of integrated soundcard (forget which) that you plugged something into and it would ask you what it was, so you could plug any sound device into anything.


----------



## epidemik

[-0MEGA-];817165 said:
			
		

> Well seeing as they are soldered to the board and other components, I don't think it would even be possible.



Hmm i guess youre right.
but...im sure someone in the world could do it...
Never say never.


----------



## The_Other_One

Back when the ATX layout was more standardized and most all machines used basically an identical layout, most onboard sound cards only had 3 audio ports.  As surround sound became more popular, many of these allowed the ports to serve different purposes.  The Line-In may be Rear out.  However, most all sound cards have enough ports now of days where they don't need to double up.

What kind of soundcard are we talking about here.  Could you possibly use a rear output as another headphone jack?


----------



## bmn187

oh man  

its a sony vaio laptop, and has only jacks in the front.

The headphone jack is messed up and needs to be fixed, by either soldering the joints inside or just replacing the soundcard (Realtek). 

I was hoping i could use software to use the mic jack as the headphone jack, cuz i didnt want to actually mess with the board itself...

what are my options to get a decent sound out of this laptop?


----------



## oscaryu1

Buy a USB sound card or PCMCIA sound card


----------



## bmn187

oscaryu1 said:


> Buy a USB sound card or PCMCIA sound card



yea i guess thats my only option. I heard that the sound quality out of those is terrible, its not true is it?


----------



## PohTayToez

Just get a USB to headphone/mic jack... it uses your sound card to process the sound, all it does is allow sound output through USB.  Or they make USB headsets... you could get one of those.


----------



## pc-tech

bmn187 said:


> I have a laptop on which the headphone jack is messed up. So I'm wondering, since it's one sound card, and headphone and mic jacks are identical, is it possible to alter the drivers, to switch the output/inputs and use the mic jack as the headphone jack?


 
nope cbd


----------



## pc-tech

here, i just found this,
http://www.usbfever.com/index_eproduct_view.php?products_id=400


----------

